# Finally starting the big drive...



## jay.bush1434 (Dec 27, 2014)

Driving not flying? Either way, safe travels. Will be good to see ya'll again.


----------



## new2theflats (Jul 31, 2019)

jay.bush1434 said:


> Driving not flying? Either way, safe travels. Will be good to see ya'll again.


Yea, need to get the truck down there. Will leave it permanently this time. Nine days of driving.


----------



## Longjohnsenskiff (Apr 23, 2018)

9 days of driving? Where ya from Alaska?


----------



## The Fin (Sep 28, 2021)

new2theflats said:


> Yea, need to get the truck down there. Will leave it permanently this time. Nine days of driving.


Yeah, I owned a truck like that once!😉


----------



## new2theflats (Jul 31, 2019)

Longjohnsenskiff said:


> 9 days of driving? Where ya from Alaska?


Yep.


----------

